

Cabinentaxi personal rapid transit system (1975) - ksrm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERdF0FK-2io

======
ksrm
I love the optimism of this video. Sadly, it was never to be: "The Hamburg
development coincided with a request by the American government for increased
defence spending by the NATO allies, which resulted in a funding cut to all
other departments of the German government. BMFT withdrew funding for the
Hamburg project with a statement that, among other things, the failure to
pursue the export market and the mandated budget cuts led to its decision."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinentaxi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinentaxi)

